# Finding Chapters



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I read a preview of a book and bought it. I can't figure out how to get to the second chapter. I know there is a way to get to see all the chapters, but I can't figure it out.

Thanks
Amy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Depending on how the book was formatted by the publisher, there may or may not be chapter breaks. Assuming you are using a Kindle 2 or DX....try this:

From inside the book, click *Menu*
Choose *Go To*
Choose *Table of Contents*

If you don't have this option, your book may not be formatted with breaks.

It is good practice when sampling to keep make a note of the location you stopped at when you finished reading the sample. You can then use the Go To function to get back to that exact spot at which you stopped.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Some books have built in chapter breaks. Look at the bottom, at your locations bar.  If you see dots in it, there are chapter breaks hard coded and if you push your 5 way to the right, it will skip to the next chapter.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, I finally figured out how to find the chapters.


----------

